# Nice rack!



## calvin (May 6, 2014)

I was searching the internet for a used wine rack and found this.
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/06/19/transformer-wine-rack_n_1608408.html


----------



## peaches9324 (May 6, 2014)

that only belongs in a man cave


----------



## sour_grapes (May 6, 2014)

For the lazy:


----------



## bkisel (May 6, 2014)

Now that's different!


----------



## jojabri (May 6, 2014)

Wow, that took some work!


----------



## dralarms (May 6, 2014)

Well I'm disappointed, around here when someone says "what a rack" they ain't talking about wine.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 6, 2014)

dralarms said:


> Well I'm disappointed, around here when someone says "what a rack" they ain't talking about wine.



I was thinking the same thing !


----------



## sour_grapes (May 6, 2014)

I suspect that was the OP's intent.

Okay, a guy walks into a bar, pulls up a barstool. Barkeep says "What'll you have?"
Customer says "I'll have an entendre."
Bartender says "Make it a double?"


----------

